# ? on attesa system



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Is the attesa system adjustable in any way or are you pretty much stuck with the way it is?


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Is the attesa system adjustable in any way or are you pretty much stuck with the way it is?


they make attessa controllers to adjust the torque split. HKS makes the ETC, electronic torque split controller. Grid makes one too. I don't know if they can be used on anything but the R32 GT-R or GTS-4 though.


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

As far as I know, ATTESA 4wd already varies the power split when its stock, but dont quote me on that.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

halfshaft said:


> As far as I know, ATTESA 4wd already varies the power split when its stock, but dont quote me on that.


you are correct. the system tries to make the car 100% RWD all the time. when it sees wheel spin or a large yaw angle, then it applies just enough front torque to correct the wheelspin or straighten out the car.

the aftermarket controllers allow different things. the one i use is from Field and it allows you to bring the 4WD in faster or slower depending on your preference. the HKS controller is primarily for drag racing to allow burnouts and to set your torque split for launching.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Nismo Skyline said:


> the system tries to make the car 100% RWD all the time. when it sees wheel spin or a large yaw angle, then it applies just enough front torque to correct the wheelspin or straighten out the car.


So in stock form it wants to be RWD but once it sences a loss of grip it will transfer power to the front?
sorry if I sound like a :dumbass: I just want to know


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> So in stock form it wants to be RWD but once it sences a loss of grip it will transfer power to the front?
> sorry if I sound like a :dumbass: I just want to know


Basically, yes. The transfer of torque varies from 10 up to 50 percent to the front. Personally, I have not seen my meter show more than 25 percent front torque, even during 8000rpm launches.

Torque distribution is also calculated on how much lateral Gs you're pulling.

Total torque distribution is calculated something like, how much wheelspin the rear is getting, how much yaw the car is experiencing, how much the front wheels have been turned and the acceleration towards that angle and vehicle speed.


----------



## R32GTRinMD (Feb 17, 2003)

gtr33 said:


> I have not seen my meter show more than 25 percent front torque, even during 8000rpm launches.


if 25% is all you have seen -- your not making enough power


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

r32 and r34 can be 100% RWD, but the r33 always sends some torque to the front no matter what, thats all i noe.


----------

